# Schlagschatten Transparent darstellen



## tfaScream (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
habe eben ein Menü für eine Website erstellt das sich über einem darunter liegenden Bild öffnen soll. Habe dieses Menü als ebene erstellt und als Hintergrund Transparent ausgewählt und einen Schlagschatten für die Menü-Ebene gewählt. Wie kriege ich das jetzt so gut es geht hin das dieser schatten auch schönt Transparent dargestellt wird. 

Beabsichtige in etwa sowas zu machen wie hier: funktioniert hier nur mit IE (auf die schaltflächen auf der linken Seite gehen ... dann öffnet sich so ein Menü und den Schatten den das Menü wirft würde ich ger auch hinkriegen) 
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/community/newsgroups/default.mspx

P.S: habe schon die suche benutzt... waren auch genug hilfreiche Beeiträge dabei aber nicht genau zu dem Problem das ich habe (und zwar ob das mit dem Schlagschatten so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle)


----------



## ShadowMan (8. Oktober 2004)

Das Zauberwort nennt sich PNG. Diese Art von Grafik speichert nicht nur "transparent"/"nicht transparent" wie z.B. das GIF-Format, sondern weist jedem Pixel einen bestimmten Wert zu.

Hatte mal einen kompletten Thread hier geschrieben indem ich die Vor-/ und Nachteile beider Formate und die technischen Unterschiede erklärt hatte, aber dieser scheint gelöscht worden zu sein.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## tfaScream (8. Oktober 2004)

Und wie sieht es da mit der Browser Unterstützung aus?
Hab da was gelesen das es der IE nicht unterstützt ... oder hat sich das geändert


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Oktober 2004)

Daran hat sich nichts geändert. Deshalb solltest du, auch wenn PNG viele Vorteile hat,
auf GIF zurückgreifen (falls das bei deinem Unternehmen überhaupt zu gebrauchen ist ...)


----------

